# What color to paint my stand - design input



## valdeztke (Apr 17, 2010)

Well I apologize up front for the poor quality of this photo. I snagged it with the BB on the way out this AM. I hope you can make out what is going on. 

This room is our front sitting room. Its not very big, so we decided to keep things smaller and to a minimum. The wife decided to paint the walls a tan-mauve color and a dark wine purple. The hardwood is a lighter shade and we SHOULD have our new milk-white sofas (still not decided on the color). 

Here is my question - I plan on making a nice cloth Velcro faceplate to go on the front of my newly acquired $25.00 TV Stand - what color would you paint the stand and what color would you do the face plate fabric? Also, how do you think the milk white couch will look in the room? 

I was thinking paint the stand white and do the front fabric a bright green. Then grab a few throw pillows to tie in the green. 

Thoughts?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I would either spray paint it black or paint or stain it to match the color of the other cabinets in the room.

If you don't have IR blasters then covering the front of the cabinet with something opaque is going to making controlling your components a pain. It could also lend to over heating of those components also due to reduced air flow (fans in the back might be a good idea regardless). Fabric will also collect a lot of dust due to the airflow caused by convection or built in fans in the components.

White couches are hard to keep clean. If you have pets or kids you might want to reconsider that color. Even with gentle treatment a white couch will become off white in the areas where your body touches within a few years. It may even yellow in parts if it has sun shine on it. Be sure to use Scotch Guard or other stain deterrent semi annually and it will last a lot longer. Don't eat, drink or sleep on it either.


----------



## valdeztke (Apr 17, 2010)

MatrixDweller said:


> I would either spray paint it black or paint or stain it to match the color of the other cabinets in the room.
> 
> If you don't have IR blasters then covering the front of the cabinet with something opaque is going to making controlling your components a pain. It could also lend to over heating of those components also due to reduced air flow (fans in the back might be a good idea regardless). Fabric will also collect a lot of dust due to the airflow caused by convection or built in fans in the components.
> 
> White couches are hard to keep clean. If you have pets or kids you might want to reconsider that color. Even with gentle treatment a white couch will become off white in the areas where your body touches within a few years. It may even yellow in parts if it has sun shine on it. Be sure to use Scotch Guard or other stain deterrent semi annually and it will last a lot longer. Don't eat, drink or sleep on it either.


Matrix - Thanks for all the advice. We are starting to lean away from the white couch now..


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I think it would be pretty difficult to stain to match the other wood in the room. Pus that stand has an ikea like look to it and most of that stuff is laminated in plastic wood look alike material. I would say flat black to make it disappear. 

White couch? I think that would be a very nice addition if for some reason your basement is stuck in some kind of space-time warp where it is always 1987. Otherwise, I would probably ditch the white couch.


----------



## valdeztke (Apr 17, 2010)

bbieger said:


> I think it would be pretty difficult to stain to match the other wood in the room. Pus that stand has an ikea like look to it and most of that stuff is laminated in plastic wood look alike material. I would say flat black to make it disappear.
> 
> White couch? I think that would be a very nice addition if for some reason your basement is stuck in some kind of space-time warp where it is always 1987. Otherwise, I would probably ditch the white couch.


Well looks like the white couch idea is :rofl: 

As to the TV stand - actually its real non-laminated raw wood.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

If it is real wood then I wold use analine dye on it. Works great and can really get things black. Wear rubber gloves, its fairly permanent


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

If you have experience staining wood then I would say go that route. If not then paint it. Staining to match exactly could be hit and miss if the species of wood are different. You might also have to mix stains to get the same color.

If you paint it, be sure to sand it down nice and smooth first. If you can take it apart completely it will make things easier. If there is a finish on it already and it's nice and smooth already just make sure it's clean and apply a good primer or use Krylon paint. 

Painting could take several days and a lot of work to get it to look perfect. You'll need a garage or other well ventilated space to paint because it is pretty stinky. If you're all thumbs, lack the free time, or don't like the smell of paint then you might want to take it somewhere to get painted.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

If you want to paint it, you could match it to your tan-mauve walls and it would contrast the dark wine and still tie into the rest of the room.


----------



## valdeztke (Apr 17, 2010)

At this point - I think I'll focus my efforts on my DIY sub woofer :doh: 


Either that or hit it once with some white paint.


----------

